# A Heads Up for 3 Gunners



## AWP (Jul 25, 2011)

Mossburg is supposed to release a competition version of the 930 sometime later this year. Rumor is late August, but nothing's confirmed. MSRP is supposed to be less than a grand. Here's the features from one of their reps back in May:

Black Composite Stock – Matte Blue Finish
24” Vent Rib Barrel w/ NO PORTING
Choked barrel to include 3 choke tubes: I.C., Mod., Full. 
Front Green Fiber Optic Sight – No mid-bead
9 Round magazine tube w/Barrel clamp (+1 for total of 10 round capacity)
Bolt release button to be drilled and Nordic Bolt Release button added
Bottom loading port will be rounded for easier/faster loading


I thought a few of you may be interested.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thats good, there has been a lot of problems with the 930's bolt release in the past.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2011)

JAB said:


> Thats good, there has been a lot of problems with the 930's bolt release in the past.



Benny Hill at Triangle Shooting Sports in Corpus Christi worked with the prototype and made the recommendations to Mossburg. Hopefully they iron out the bugs.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well shit that should put Mossburg back into the semi auto competition then. I never understood why they did not do that from the get go. I almost bought a 930 2 years ago to try it out (be different) a few guy explained all the probelms and talked me out of it fairly quick. lol

I am still shooting manuel, but I have been looking at the Saga 12's as a possible semi auto.


----------



## AWP (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'll give them a few months to see what sort of feedback develops. I'm waiting on it to come out, but I have time. :) I also don't feel like dropping about 1700+ on a Benelli when all is said and done.


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2011)

According to Benny, he has the two prototypes in his hands. I lifted this from Brian Enos' forum:



> 24" barrel w/ 9rd. ext. or 21' w/ 8 rd ext. got one of each. Large F.O. red front sight, large safty, nice bevel on lower receiver opening, good follower, nordic tubes & clamps ,trigger with overtravel stop , mag tube, sleeve, & gas piston are hard chromed for wear.



No hard word on the price yet, but some are saying it will be around $700. We'll see.


----------

